# Bammer nailer fuel cell replacement



## Silas Smith

Has anyone come across a replacement fuel cell option for the Porter Cable Bammer series nailers? I have heard that some people are using a paslode cartridge, but no specifics as to which one or how.

Thanks


----------



## Quiglag

heh I got a Bammer for my dad, I think when Home Base was going out of business, and it is still sitting new in the box to this day.


----------



## vondranl

I had a similar problem when PC discontinued the Bammer. The fuel supply seems to have dried up. I just ordered a dozen cells from http://www.alexgs.com/product/porter-cable-6020.html.

$93 for a dozen. Good Luck!


----------



## PaliBob

Here when I thought I was the only one with a *bammer*. I still have it with a few fuel cartridges that may now be empty because I have not opened the box in years.

Sorry I can't help with the fuel cell question.

What happened to me is now that there is such a wide range of decently priced air tools with nailers ranging from framing, finish, brad, 23ga micro, wide & narrow staplers, and regular+ smaller size palm nailers, that I went out and got them all over the years, plus three compressors in descending sizes.

I didn't go the Paslode cordless nailer or CO2 route because I use them as DIY rather than as a Pro although I do use a 5 gallon air tank for very small pick up jobs.

It's a clunky cordless nailer but I still occasionally use my PC 12V Brad nailer that uses a 12V battery to run an onboard compressor:http://www.toolup.com/porter-cable/bn200v12.html?gclid=ckuvq42oqpkcfshragodjfj2pw


----------



## cjs plumbing se

*bammer fuel cell*



Quiglag said:


> heh I got a Bammer for my dad, I think when Home Base was going out of business, and it is still sitting new in the box to this day.


i don't suppose you want to sell me the fuel cell if your dad is not going to use it. :whistling2:
many thaks
chas


----------



## windowsoclean

*Refill your Porter Cable 6020 Bammer fuel cell and keep on nailin'*

It was sad to see PC discontinue support for the Bammer.
Got a pre-owned Bammer off of Craigslist.
It was a great deal, so I thought, until I tried to find a replacement fuel cartridge.:furious:
When there's a will, there's a way.:yes:
My kids mentioned that a neighbor kid got an Airsoft gun.:huh:
Googled to find what they run on.
Lo and behold, the answer...:thumbup:
http://www.hitguns.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AC-Propane-Adaptor
Cheers!


----------



## MKarino

*Bammer Fuel Cells*

Windowsoclean, the link you posted is for an airsoft propane adapter. Are you using this to refill an empty 6020 cell?
I have 2 bammers and they work great. I have used one fuel cell and have one partial left. I'd hate to have to get rid of them while they both still work well.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## windowsoclean

Yes, use the adapter for refilling the empty cartridge. Just follow the instructions that come with the adapter. Cheers!


----------



## brokenknee

Just wondering, what do you fill it with? Compressed air or propane?


----------



## windowsoclean

Yes, it's an airsoft "propane" adapter. I found that some airsoft guns use compressed air and some use green gas. My google search concluded that green gas is the same as propane. I recognized the propane gas smell right away when using the Bammer but was not sure. It was either toss the Bammer or take a chance and experiment with the airsoft propane adapter. The propane adapter instructions say to place a drop of silicone oil in the hole before filling. I highly recommend this to protect the rubber o-ring from damage. The tip of the adapter fits perfectly in the hole of the bammer fuel cell. And yes, my bammer nail gun shoots 2-1/4" nails just fine. There are plastic airsoft propane adapters available as well but decided to go the metal route for longevity. Your mileage may vary but I did find that a two second burst of propane is plenty. If you hold it longer than that it will overfill and spew out the excess propane gas.


----------



## PaliBob

Window, Thanks for the elucidation

You will get your Bammer Merit Badge in Heaven as the local badges are all out of stock.
.


----------



## BammerHelp

*Refill not working*

I was excited to see there was another option for refilling bammer fuel cell. I order the metal adapter. Looks like it would work fine, but propane is not going into fuel cell, it's just spraying everywhere. I managed to get enough in for 2 more nails. I've wasted about 1/2 of a propane canister trying to figure it out. I would pay for any tips or help, I'm that desperate.


----------



## Silas Smith

*Bammer fuel cell refill*

OK guys, since I am the newbie that started this thread, I still need help. I have tried to refill the bammer cartridges with a butane refiller, which did not work, just cold butane all over my fingers. I have tried making an adaptor to use a Paslode fuel cell, which charges the gun, but the gun will not fire the Paslode fuel. I see someone has had luck with an airsoft propane adaptor, and someone else tried the same solution with no luck. Quite possibly we are using the wrong procedure to refill the bammer fuel cell. Since i cannot figure out how to do it correctly, and since I cannot figure out how to send an e-mail directly to the person who did, could I get someone who has successfully managed to refill a bammer fuel cell to e-mail me how they did it?


----------



## brokenknee

WindowsoClean, maybe you could post some pictures on the process and the equipment you used?


----------



## Silas Smith

Hey, brokenknee, not to change the subject on the bammers, but what did you do to your knee? Looks too clean to be a chainsaw cut, but it is nice and straight. I have often expected to end up with one just like that when I am using my leg as a saw horse when cutting wood with a skil saw. Hope it heals up nice.


----------



## brokenknee

Silas Smith said:


> Hey, brokenknee, not to change the subject on the bammers, but what did you do to your knee? Looks too clean to be a chainsaw cut, but it is nice and straight. I have often expected to end up with one just like that when I am using my leg as a saw horse when cutting wood with a skil saw. Hope it heals up nice.


I started this thread shortly after I joined the forum; mine is the very first post. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f39/explain-your-username-35188/


----------



## windowsoclean

*Wanted: Empty Fuel Cell*



BammerHelp said:


> I was excited to see there was another option for refilling bammer fuel cell. I order the metal adapter. Looks like it would work fine, but propane is not going into fuel cell, it's just spraying everywhere. I managed to get enough in for 2 more nails. I've wasted about 1/2 of a propane canister trying to figure it out. I would pay for any tips or help, I'm that desperate.



Hi All,
I apologize if you are having difficulties with refilling your empty fuel cell. I would be willing to create a youtube video that entails the process step by step. What I need is someone to send me an empty fuel cell. You will be my proof that I started with an empty one. PM me for my address.
Cheers,
EM


----------



## MATTO

*refilling fuel cells*



windowsoclean said:


> Hi All,
> I apologize if you are having difficulties with refilling your empty fuel cell. I would be willing to create a youtube video that entails the process step by step. What I need is someone to send me an empty fuel cell. You will be my proof that I started with an empty one. PM me for my address.
> Cheers,
> EM


Please let me know how to find your instructional youtube video.Thanks


----------



## windowsoclean

windowsoclean said:


> Hi All,
> I apologize if you are having difficulties with refilling your empty fuel cell. I would be willing to create a youtube video that entails the process step by step. What I need is someone to send me an empty fuel cell. You will be my proof that I started with an empty one. PM me for my address.
> Cheers,
> EM


 
_Please do not request that people e-mail you_
_Moderator_


----------



## s.t.c.

Is anyone still following the Bammer fuel cell re-fill threads? I entered the conversation late in the game but stumbled on to it while looking for fuel-cell replacement cartridges...again. I would love to rescue my Bammer from the yard sale pile. Has any one else suceeded in re filling a fuel cell beside the window guy. I'm getting ready to install some baseboard in my house and don't think my pin nailer will cut it. The Bammer's just been sitting around gathering dust. Any help????


----------



## windowsoclean

*How to use the propane refill adapter. (Video)*

This video shows how to correctly use the propane refill adapter:yes:.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_-Pi7FoUOo


If your bammer does not fire:no:, follow the instructions above the trigger. It tells you how to clear the gas chamber. (Put the slider switch in lock mode. Push in 3 times. Move slider switch to fire mode. Then fire.) I'm not sure why but, the last time I used my bammer, it required that the chamber be cleared before every nail. (It's a pain:furious:. But it beats lugging around an air hose and compressor:thumbup:. I just figured it was a wanna be Crossman pellet gun.:jester Good luck!


----------



## mr makita

*porter cable bammer fuel cell refill?*

I too am looking for a solution for my ol bammer. I see folks are trying to refill them but they are using the wrong gas. It requiors mapps gas and if someone has a refill adaptor in mind please let me know.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

If there is information about this product please post it so that all may see it

Do not post E-mail address for contact


----------



## mr makita

I got a real suprise finding out the cells were no longer available, they last so long I didnt need new ones for quite a while. I wanted to refill them years ago and didnt have the cute adaptor the utube video has but I did get far enough to find out it needs mapps gas. it is a hotter than propane gas that can be had at home depot in a yellow cylinder. I just need to find the adaptor now but it looks like a problem solved thing.


----------



## homegardendoc

*adapter didn't work for me*

This procedure is to fill an airsoft gun not the bammer fuel cell. I too purchased this adapter and tried it to no avail. The adapter doesn't fit properly into the fuel cell opening and just sprays propane all over your hands. 

I thought you where going to create a youtube video of the fuel cell being refilled?

Thanks




windowsoclean said:


> This video shows how to correctly use the propane refill adapter:yes:.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_-Pi7FoUOo
> 
> 
> If your bammer does not fire:no:, follow the instructions above the trigger. It tells you how to clear the gas chamber. (Put the slider switch in lock mode. Push in 3 times. Move slider switch to fire mode. Then fire.) I'm not sure why but, the last time I used my bammer, it required that the chamber be cleared before every nail. (It's a pain:furious:. But it beats lugging around an air hose and compressor:thumbup:. I just figured it was a wanna be Crossman pellet gun.:jester Good luck!


----------



## windowsoclean

*How to refill a 6020 fuel cell youtube video*

Okay, here's the link to my youtube video showing how to refill a porter cable bammer 6020 fuel cell with propane...:yes:

Please excuse the not so great picture quality... my old cell phone was used to capture it...:no:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HXPHoB6RMM

Cheers,:thumbup:

windowsoclean


----------



## jomama

put your empty fuel cell in the freezer first then fill it. you want liquid not vapor so turn the can upside down you are filling it with and its at room temp hope this helps


----------



## TwIzTiD

Hi, i came across this page because i recently purchased a Bammer myself... wasnt till after i bought the nailer that i realized the fuel cells are almost impossible to find...I frantically searched the internet with no reward... then i started calling local hardware stores. one of the guys at my local ace told me to try Fastenal... and i did.... Both the website and if yiou go to your local store can ship one to you for $20.25 a pop....

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0200875

little steep but when i only paid $20 for my Bammer.. i was more then willing to invest only $40 into this nailer that would more then last me for the 2 projects i bought it just for...


----------



## delusional

*Hilti Gas?*

I am NOT saying that this Hilti gas works. Someone should try it and see. If you do try it, be sure to let us know if it works.
It sure looks like it's the same size and weight. Lets hope the gas is correct, and of course the nozzle.
You should be able to look at one in your local Fastenal store.
http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/mo...il.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-17519&selProdOid=17624


----------



## VicBSEE

*I have four extra full Bammer Fuel Cell and Refill Kits*



Silas Smith said:


> OK guys, since I am the newbie that started this thread, I still need help. I have tried to refill the bammer cartridges with a butane refiller, which did not work, just cold butane all over my fingers. I have tried making an adaptor to use a Paslode fuel cell, which charges the gun, but the gun will not fire the Paslode fuel. I see someone has had luck with an airsoft propane adaptor, and someone else tried the same solution with no luck. Quite possibly we are using the wrong procedure to refill the bammer fuel cell. Since i cannot figure out how to do it correctly, and since I cannot figure out how to send an e-mail directly to the person who did, could I get someone who has successfully managed to refill a bammer fuel cell to e-mail me how they did it?


I will sell the each fuel cell and the refill kit for $30.00 plus shipping if interested. Each refill kit full refill about 8 fuel cells. Please write to me and let me know.
Thanks

Victor


----------



## fathergregory

*refilling fuel cells*

I have a Paslode gun and I am going to try the refill with the airsoft adapter... but FIY....Just saw a video on youtube about refilling small propane canisters for portable grills, etc. The 20lb tank was at room temp and the small bottle was frozen.... may help ????:thumbsup:


----------



## VicBSEE

Silas Smith said:


> Has anyone come across a replacement fuel cell option for the Porter Cable Bammer series nailers? I have heard that some people are using a paslode cartridge, but no specifics as to which one or how.
> 
> Thanks


Try this link right here.

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0200875

I am in the process of finding out if I can make some kind of adapter that will work with other fuel sources. Will keep you posted.

VC


----------



## lawnboy1965

VicBSEE said:


> I will sell the each fuel cell and the refill kit for $30.00 plus shipping if interested. Each refill kit full refill about 8 fuel cells. Please write to me and let me know.
> Thanks
> 
> Victor


Do you actually have the cell that fits in the gun. I got the gun from a friend and he had threw away all of the cylinders. If you do, you can contact me at [email protected] .


----------



## delusional

*Will buy Bammer fuel cells.*

That Hilti fuel cell i mentioned a few posts ago definitely does NOT work. 
I will buy replacement cells too. I have 2 guns and need cells. So Victor, or anyone else that has bammer cells, please contact [email protected]


----------



## <*(((><

What are your guys thoughts on the bammer, besides the whole discontinued part, is it a good gun for doing smaller trim jobs? Just wondering if I should pick up a hammer at a pawn shop for $45 and try my luck with refilling the cells with MAPP gas like has been suggested.


----------



## delusional

It's a great gun for small jobs. Uses one inch to two and a half inch, fifteen gauge nails. It takes a little effort to prime the combustion chamber with gas, when you press it down. Sometimes gets a little sketchy when you are trying to fit it into a small corner, or you are on a ladder trying to reach far. You have to hold the gun at an almost perfect ninety degree angle or it might slide away from your intended point of impact before you pull the trigger. In my opinion that's really the only bad point abut the gun, It takes effort to compress the chamber before firing each nail. I have popeye forearms so that's never been a problem for me, but some people I've lent the gun to, have complained about this.
It's super-easy to clear jams. Just pop the clip at the top of the feeder. Has plenty of power. Is easily adjustable to sink your nails to the precise depth you want.
If you can get past the lack of fuel cells, and don't have weak arms/wrists.... go for it.
Tell the pawn guy that no cells are available and you will only pay twenty. And even then only if it comes with one or two empty cells. They can be refilled.... With no fuel cells, the gun is completely useless.
I will give you twenty for two empty cells, as long as the seals seem intact!


----------



## semaj

I'm looking for old fuel cells for the Bammer, Please contact me with price at [email protected]. Any new info as for success of recharging these would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## wkpollard

*Bammer gun with empty fuel cell*

I will sell my Bammer with empty fuel cell for $30, no guantees, and whoever buys it pays shipping. Probably $15 or so.. For $50 total plus shipping I also have a refill adapter to go with the gun.


----------



## Niels Saustrup

Well friends, my old Bammer just died on the job, and I do not really feel like repairing one more obsolete tool. Still have five fuel cells , one of which was working in the nailer yesterday, all of which I think unused, and of Porter Cable's last production run of this fuel cell. If anyone out there is such a "tool fool" they want to try them out, talk to me. Niels Saustrup, [email protected].


----------



## runatem

*Porter Cable Bammer Fuel Cells*

I have a about 20 packs. There are 2 cells in each pack. I'll sell them for $30. each.


----------



## surfertaz

*Fuel cells*



runatem said:


> I have a about 20 packs. There are 2 cells in each pack. I'll sell them for $30. each.


Hi, if you still have some left, can i buy some.. 


Cheers

karl


----------



## runatem

*Porter Cable Fuel Cells*

Sorry. There are none left. I'll post if I get some more. Thanks.


----------



## BIGROBBSFV

*porter cable bammer fuel cell*

I HEAR EVERY ONE IS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THE FUEL CELLS ON THE BAMMER. WELL INCLUDED ME IN ON THAT. THERE HAS TO BE A SOLUTION. WILL GET BACK TO ALL


----------



## Ran440

Put me on the list of people needing fuel cells. I have no empties to refill. Contact me if you have some. New or used.


----------



## lockwoodsam

*bammer fuel cells*



Ran440 said:


> Put me on the list of people needing fuel cells. I have no empties to refill. Contact me if you have some. New or used.


 I have 3 empty fuel cells currently listed for sae on Ebay.


----------



## lockwoodsam

*fuel cells*

I currently have 3 empty fuel cells listed fro sale on Ebay. Listed under "Hard to find parts for Porter Cabel Bammer". Please have a look and bid!


----------



## kitlou

*kitlou*

I am still searching for the Bammer fuel cells. Has anyone found a solution?(Meaning a supplier of the fuel cells.) If so put me on the list for 2 dozen. Refilling the canister doesn't work for me. Thanks


----------



## sniper1

*Bammer fuel cell option*

I bought a green gass adapter for the air soft guns and screwed it on a propaine can and by dam it works perfect to refill your empty bammer fuel cells. It is very importment that you push the plunger adapter into your bemmer fuel cell stright otherwise you will damage the o ring!!i have been doing it this way for 6 months and it works perfect. When the bammer fuel cell it is full ,it will be real cold , but always fill with your propane can upside down to get the liquid propaine in..i hope this helps...commander john heller sweal team 4


----------



## sniper1

*porta cable bammer fuel cells*

I have been useing a system for the last 2 years for a fuel sorce..buy an air soft green gass adapter for around 6 bucks..screw it on a propain bottle and use your empty bammer fuel cell can and turn the propain bottle upside down, insert it in your empty bammer fuel cell can and press down and fill it. When the bammer fuel cell feels cold its full, but be sure to insert the adapteris stright in or you will damage the o ring. I have geen doing this for 2 years and works great..sniper1


----------



## delusional

HA-HA My old login still works, and so does my bammer! Well, both of them because I have two bammers.

Refilled all four of my fuel canisters today, Had a fifth canister until 2015, but after it's O-ring seal took a bit of damage during refuel, I made a little rig out of some scrap wood and ABS pipe to keep both fuel cans perfectly straight while refueling. I also switched lubricants from vegetable oil ( ! ) to acid-free nyogel. I'm using MAPP gas not propane, which gives better results with 2-12" nails.
Had to start making notches on the other side of the rig, it's got 27 notches now.


----------



## Swez

windowsoclean said:


> *Refill your Porter Cable 6020 Bammer fuel cell and keep on nailin'*
> 
> It was sad to see PC discontinue support for the Bammer.
> Got a pre-owned Bammer off of Craigslist.
> It was a great deal, so I thought, until I tried to find a replacement fuel cartridge.:furious:
> When there's a will, there's a way.:yes:
> My kids mentioned that a neighbor kid got an Airsoft gun.:huh:
> Googled to find what they run on.
> Lo and behold, the answer...👍
> http://www.hitguns.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AC-Propane-Adaptor
> Cheers!


As an airsoft player and also a wood worker I can see this would work but I guess my question is what does the fuel cells consist of?


----------



## stevanwright4

What if you don't have a fuel canister at all is there any replacement?


----------



## chandler48

@stevanwright4 This is a 13 year old thread. CHeck the dates.


----------

